# Meet Esmerala, my 11 week old white shepherd



## Shazzyx (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All!


I made an introduction thread for myself, my two dogs and my future White Swiss Shepherd Dog / Berger Blanc Suisse. Unfortunately I forgot to update when she actually arrived :blush:


So heres a thread full of pictures of my beautiful little puppy. She was over 18 months in the planning, so its great to finally have her.

She comes from a kennel in Western Australia called Rosehill. Registered/pedigree name Rosehill Pompon De Paris. 

She will be 12 weeks old this sunday!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Look at that fuzzball. She is lovely. I seem to have a thing for white dogs....


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

She is just so beautiful, wouldn't you love to keep her like that always


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

How adorable is she 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Not only is she a doll, but I really like her name, too.

Good looking crew you've got! I think the dog right next to her is a Kelpie mix?
Really awesome looking dog, too. Does everyone get along?

I just wanna get my hands in all that white, fluffy fur! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Really beautiful pup.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful pup. She looks like she's full of personality. Love the pic with her chin resting on the truck.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

She's so pretty!! :wub:


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

So cute and love the name


----------



## Shaolinsun (Jul 29, 2013)

sooo fluffy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG, she is lovely!!!!! can I have her?????? she almost looks apricot in color, just beautiful.


----------



## Shazzyx (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone! =D Shes my pride and joy <3 I actually got her name from the Hunchback of Notre Dame.. Hehehe! 

We will be getting another one in late 2014/early 2015 from the same breeder.. The stud dog is from Trebons Kennel in Spain! =) I've adored him for ages. The breeder of my girl imported him a few years ago =)



[email protected] said:


> OMG, she is lovely!!!!! can I have her?????? she almost looks apricot in color, just beautiful.


Heheh I assure you she is certainly a bright white! She gets dirty pretty quickly, as she is very much a water baby... She does have some apricot in her ears still, and on the back of her back legs.. But not much, and she should grow out of it when she gets her adult coat. She goes diving into the clam shell pool then rolling in our red Australian dirt.. So she comes off apricot!! But both parents are very white with nice dark pigment =)

But no. You certainly may not have her 



MyHans-someBoy said:


> Not only is she a doll, but I really like her name, too.
> 
> Good looking crew you've got! I think the dog right next to her is a Kelpie mix?
> Really awesome looking dog, too. Does everyone get along?
> ...


She most certainly is a kelpie mix! We rescued her at 15 months, but believe her to be a Kelpie x Border Collie, shes just over 2 years old now =) We got her in late January. =) We also have a 7 year old JRT but she won't be around for much longer... Unfortunately today she couldn't even walk on her back leg, she was limping and hopping =( She will probably be crossing the rainbow bridge after a nice Christmas.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isn't she beautiful love white shepherds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shazzyx (Jun 24, 2013)

We had a bit of an emergency today.. Turns out she had an anaphylactic reaction to an insect bite. An emergency veterinary clinic gave us 2 shots and put on a 3 day course of anti-histamines.. Unfortunately it meant that the entire right side of her face was swollen.

Now my beautiful lil shepherd girl has floppy ears again, they had swollen to 3-4 times their normal size. Very thick. So the ears couldn't keep themselves up and have flopped. Her ears have since stopped swelling but ears are still down for now. Hopefully the ear fairy will visit us over night and her ears will be back up! However it may take a few days to full recover.. =/


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Just wondered if your sweet lil girl is fully recovered from the bad reaction to the insect bite. I sure hope so!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

poor baby  hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg she is so adorable & fluffy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww plushy, floofy, lil lady!!!

What's her name?!?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

what a gorgeous girl!


----------

